# Feed Back Please



## BillyG (Sep 29, 2015)

I would like any ones opinion on the neewer 200w for small product photography. using shoot thru umbrellas. Thanks BillyG.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2015)

Moved for better exposure.  I'm not familiar with them first-hand, but I suspect that they will be decent if used carefully and not all day every day.   Newer and Yongnuo both make decent, consumer-grade gear that will get you acceptable results, but the build-quality is NOT up to extended use.  Before you drop the $$$ make sure that you can easily get new flash tubes.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Newer and Yongnuo both make decent, consumer-grade gear that will get you acceptable results, but* the build-quality is NOT up to extended use*.


Please quantify this bolded claim with sources.  Thanks.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 3, 2015)

Crickets...


----------



## BillyG (Oct 3, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Crickets...


Maby I joined the wrong forum


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2015)

BillyG said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Crickets...
> ...


No, you are in the right place to ask your question. 

Perhaps nobody here has had any experience with those lights.  

One thing that will help is to post a link to the webpage wherein you found them.  Then even if nobody has had direct experience with them perhaps we could read about them and help you to decipher the information.

Another thing is if you could be a little more specific about what your intended use will be.  In another thread you mentioned a softbox, so what kind of softbox?


----------



## otherprof (Oct 3, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Crickets...


Damn crickets are nothing but trouble! Oh,wait, I thought you said "critics."


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2015)

I would buy the inexpensive softboxes for them, rather than use shoot-through umbrellas. I actually think shoot-through umbrellas are not a good choice for critical work because they blast light all over the place....60% of the light goes through and hits the subject, the other 40% bounces all over the place...shoot-throughs also have a very hot spot in the center of the beam, and tremendous fall-of at the edges of the beam...they also create a light source that has not one, single point of origin, but many degrees' worth of origin. I think the flat front of a softbox makes better reflections on many objects. ttp://www.amazon.com/Neewer-50cmx70cm-Photography-Softbox-Universal/dp/B004KVJ3OE/ref=pd_bxgy_421_text_y


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Crickets...


Apologies for the delay Buck; this particular thread fell off of my radar.  "Extended" may not have been the best choice of words.  What I meant to say was that they are not up to being used for extended sessions, that is many hundreds of pops in a row.  Please also note that I stated in my OP that I had no personal experience with these lights, but in general these brands are not in my opinion (implied in OP) up to this sort of use.

I watched at least two of the YN/Aperlight/Newer/similar units stop working completely due to overheating at a portrait class at my camera club last year, after only maybe 50-75 full power pops.  A YN TTL cord that I bought in an emergency failed completely after only one event.  Another local shooter I know has YN triggers that reliably don't trigger every third shutter release.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 3, 2015)

I would agree with the "consumer grade" assessment. Which works for me. If you were running a studio and needed lights to work all day for several sessions then get better lights. If you need lights for occasional use and not for long time periods then these should work. I've not used this particular model but I use a lot of Neewer products and for my use, they hold up well and gives me the results I need.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 3, 2015)

wyogirl said:


> I would agree with the "consumer grade" assessment. Which works for me. If you were running a studio and needed lights to work all day for several sessions then get better lights. If you need lights for occasional use and not for long time periods then these should work. I've not used this particular model but I use a lot of Neewer products and for my use, they hold up well and gives me the results I need.





Designer said:


> BillyG said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...


Thank for the reply I don't always know how to ask the right question for what I want to know.The flash I was asking about is truly A budget flash but I don't plan on doing any more than A hobby. BillyG


----------



## Designer (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh, yeah, I know.  I have a budget flash myself.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 3, 2015)

I have 6 budget flashes that I've been using for a few years now, along with their budget radio triggers.  I have shoots where I fire hundreds of times per session, though I usually shoot less than a hundred frames per client.

I used 2 top of the line (at the time) Canon flashes before I decided to test the budget flashes.  I tested two of the budget flashes for two years side by side with the Canons, and experienced nothing to indicate that they were in any way inferior to the top of the line Canon 580EXII flashes I'd used for years, neither in build quality, dependability, strength and quality and consistency of light output, nor anything else.  I've yet to experience a single failure with any of them.

At the end of my testing phase, I sold the 2 Canons on Ebay for enough money to buy 4 more brand new budget flashes, another handful of radio triggers to go with them, and still had a bit of money left over.

Of course, I've only got years of actual hands-on testing to go by, so umm...  yeah.

I guess I must just be incredibly lucky.


----------

